# Looking for a hunt in NW/Lancashire/West yorks



## Magicsugar92 (24 November 2016)

As the title says really! We used to go out with the Cheshire Bloodhounds who have recently stopped hunting! Looking for a Sunday meet fairly local to us. We are based in saddleworth, Lancashire. Ideally lancs or west yorks.


----------



## spacefaer (24 November 2016)

Only bloodhounds go out on a Sunday. All other packs go out Monday-Saturday (unless you live in Ireland!). Have a look at the following link and your nearest bloodhound pack will be listed on there. Don't know much about bloodhounding so can't help much more than that!

http://www.mdbassociation.com/members-20142015-season/


----------



## Boulty (26 November 2016)

Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't they now Cheshire Drag & Bloodhounds? http://www.cheshiredragandbloodhounds.co.uk/meet-card/

I'm in West Yorks and as far as I'm aware there aren't any bloodhounds that are actually based here.

Yorkshire Farmers Bloodhounds seem to meet roughly every other Sunday in South Yorks sort of area

Highmoor Bloodhounds meet every Sunday generally in North or East Yorks (they're sometimes nr York if that's any good to you?) 

Four Shires Bloodhounds meet in Derbyshire area which I'm guessing is a bit far but I basically suck at geography

There's also The Readyfield Bloodhounds based nr Newark.


----------

